# cervo or veado?



## vinvin75

Hi, I know what both words mean, deer. But cervo and veado are the same words for deer, what difference between?

Thanks

Vince.


----------



## RoinujNosde

There is no difference.


----------



## Carfer

The only difference between them is frequency of usage. '_Veado_' is much more frequent and common in Portugal than '_cervo_'.


----------



## Vanda

It seems that cervo (deer) is the name of the family that includes  veado, alce,...
*cervídeos* ou *cervos* (latim científico: _Cervidae_) consituem uma família de animais ungulados artiodáctilos e ruminantes, à qual pertencem animais como o veado, a corça, o alce e o caribu. (wikipédia)


> Denominação comum a diversos mamíferos ruminantes, da fam dos cervídeos, gên. _Cervus_, encontrados no hemisfério norte.
> Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de cervo


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> It seems that cervo (deer) is the name of the family that includes  veado, alce,...
> *cervídeos* ou *cervos* (latim científico: _Cervidae_) consituem uma família de animais ungulados artiodáctilos e ruminantes, à qual pertencem animais como o veado, a corça, o alce e o caribu. (wikipédia)


Right, from a zoologist perspective, but, you see, deers are quite  rare animals in these parts, so we don't discriminate. For us, '_cervo_' is the same as _'veado_'.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> The only difference between them is frequency of usage. '_Veado_' is much more frequent and common in Portugal than '_cervo_'.


Same here.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas lembrando que a família dos Cervídeos, também está representada em toda a América do Sul, com mais de 10 espécies, todos chamados, por aqui, de _veados_, com exceção do gigante _Blastocerus dichotomus_, que recebe o nome exclusivo de _cervo-do-pantanal_.

Edição: descobri que, neste Brasilzão, o cervo-do-pantanal, também é conhecido pelos nomes de: _suaçuetê, suaçupu, suaçuapara_ e _guaçupuçu_, nomes belíssimos dignos da imponência deste mamífero.


----------



## metaphrastes

vinvin75 said:


> But cervo and veado are the same words for deer, what difference between?


For what is worth, I just recall that in Brazil the second word may bear double meaning, becoming risible in certain contexts. Defining when and how exactly it may sound risible is hard and maybe impossible - it is rather a matter of knowing the people one is addressing, the context of the address and their reactions. In Portugal, thankfully, this is no matter at all.
On other hand, the shortcoming of "cervo" is that it is homophone with "servo" (servant), and then it may be good to make the difference clear by context. Besides that, it is a less used and less known word.
But these are not differences in meaning, they are just about some circumstances that may have weight in your word choice, as you would probably do in English when choosing between _stag, deer _or _hart._


----------



## AlexSantos

That bit about "cervo" and "servo" sharing the same pronunciation is not true, at least in Brazil. "Cervo" is pronounced with a closed "e" (as in "vê") and "servo" is pronounced with an open "e" (as in "pé"). There is no ambiguity at all.


----------



## Carfer

AlexSantos said:


> That bit about "cervo" and "servo" sharing the same pronunciation is not true, at least in Brazil. "Cervo" is pronounced with a closed "e" (as in "vê") and "servo" is pronounced with an open "e" (as in "pé"). There is no ambiguity at all.



They are homophones in Portugal, so metaphrastes' remark is valid in our particular case.


----------



## jazyk

That bit about "cervo" and "servo" sharing the same pronunciation is not true, at least in Brazil.

Talvez dependa da região do falante. Para mim tanto _servo _quanto _cervo _têm o E aberto. Para o Celso Pedro Luft, gaúcho, no seu ABC da Língua Culta, e para Luiz Antonio Sacconi, paulista, no seu Dicionário de dificuldades e curiosidades da língua portuguesa, também. Os dicionários costumam marcar com ^ o timbre fechado das vogais tônicas E e O, o que nem o Houaiss 2009 nem o Aurélio fazem, o que sugere vogal aberta. Osmar Barbosa, do Rio de Janeiro (não o conheço) diz que é cêrvo. Tudo indica que, pelo menos, do Rio Grande do Sul a São Paulo é aberto, no Rio de Janeiro é fechado (não tenho dados sobre o resto do Brasil), mas com certeza a destrinça não é tão rigorosa, até porque a palavra não é de uso comum e é parônima de servo, o que pode contribuir para dúvidas/hesitações quanto à prolação da vogal tônica.

Bechara, pernambucano, recomenda timbre aberto para cervo.

Por isso não gosto quando os brasileiros se pronunciam no fórum dizendo que tal coisa é assim no Brasil. A maioria de nós não conhece o Brasil inteiro, viveu sempre na sua regiãozinha e não tem gabarito (como eu não tenho) para falar do Brasil inteiro.


----------



## Vanda

MG. Pra mim também /cêrvo/  /sérvo/.
O  Aulete também: (_cer_.vo) [ê]
(_ser_.vo) [é]
Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de servo


----------



## jazyk

Só agora percebi que o Houaiss 2009 indica servo como sendo homônimo de servo. O próprio dicionário define o termo assim:
3   Rubrica: linguística.
diz-se de ou cada uma de duas ou mais palavras, ou dois ou mais morfemas, de significados diferentes e de *forma fônica idêntica*; homófono

Portanto, para ele (ou sua equipe) também _servo _e _cervo _têm a mesma pronúncia.

Deve-se tomar cuidado com o Aulete digital, porque qualquer um pode editá-lo. Quando se clica em Verbete Original no link dado pela Vanda, não se vê indicação de pronúncia, o que sugere, como já indiquei acima, E aberto. O senhor Francisco Júlio de Caudas Aulete era português. Se a prolação na época dele já era como indicam os dois portugueses que já se pronunciaram a respeito, então ele também diria cérvo.


----------



## AlexSantos

Segundo o VOLP:

*cervo* (é ou ê)s.m. "veado"; cf. servo

Ou seja, as duas pronúncias são aceitas. E eu, pessoalmente, acho que nunca ouvi a pronúncia com "e" aberto, nem em dublagens ou coisa do tipo.


----------



## Vanda

Parece que a pronúncia segue regras próprias de cada região.


----------



## AlexSantos

No estúdio onde trabalho, que produz dublagens para todo o país, o padrão é com o "e" fechado a pedido dos próprios clientes ("carne de cervo", por exemplo, soaria bem estranho se não fosse assim). E não tem a ver com bairrismo carioca, porque outras palavras, como "poça" por exemplo, são pronunciadas com a vogal aberta, contrariamente à pronúncia do Rio de Janeiro. Então eu, pessoalmente, aconselharia a pronúncia de "cervo" com a vogal fechada no Brasil.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Os 8.796.031 habitantes do estado de Pernambuco, grande parte dos quais e eu torcemos por que caia logo uma chuva, pronunciam 'poça' com a vogal fechada.


----------



## metaphrastes

Bem, devo dizer que, apesar de seguir a velha regra ortográfica de Portugal (vivendo aqui há algumas décadas), nasci, cresci e estudei no Brasil. Nunca me ocorreu que "cervo" se dissesse com "e" fechado, nunca ouvi. Mas francamente, não é palavra de uso comum, tendo lidado com ela muito mais em livros do que oralmente. E livros ensinam muita coisa, inclusive vocabulário, mas muito raramente a fonética.

Não me custa a crer que os estúdios de dublagem tenham adoptado este critério, a pedido dos clientes (com fundamento numa pronúncia também aceite nalgumas fontes), simplesmente para evitar qualquer ambiguidade. Imagine-se um filme: um homem sai de casa, armado com um velho bacamarte, dizendo a altos brados: _É agora ou nunca, hei-de matar aquele servo/cervo! _Vai matar um servo por ser relapso? ou vai matar um cervo porque tem gosto em caçar, ou porque tem ganas?


----------

